# Unison Double Tracker / Pythagoras



## Jessica Amelia (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm trouble shooting the Unison Double Tracker, after a non-working build.  My board looks like the layout in the image on the current Unison product page ( https://www.pedalpcb.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/Pythagoras.jpg ) but the PDF document for the pedal has a different layout for the board image - does anyone know if the schematic in that PDF is still valid for the current PCB, or has that changed along with the layout?  

Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2020)

There were some changes along the way, primarily to the Mix circuit but some component values were changed as well.

This should be the correct build docs for your version:



			http://www.pedalpcb.com/docs/Pythagoras.v1.pdf


----------



## phi1 (Feb 28, 2020)

On a related note, some of the newer build docs (like the new arachnid and Pythagoras) the layout in the pdf shows the part values, not R1, R2, C1, C2, etc. Printing values is awesome on the pcb, but it’d be much more helpful to have the R1 etc. on the pdf for troubleshooting with the schematic.


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Printing values is awesome on the pcb, but it’d be much more helpful to have the R1 etc. on the pdf for troubleshooting with the schematic.



That's how they're supposed to be (locations in the build docs), probably just got overlooked during the Great Build Doc Rush of '19.


----------



## Jessica Amelia (Feb 29, 2020)

Robert said:


> There were some changes along the way, primarily to the Mix circuit but some component values were changed as well.
> 
> This should be the correct build docs for your version:
> 
> ...


Thank You so much!!!


----------

